# Suicidal thoughts



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay so as alot of people know ive had sone serious mental health issues over the years including but not limited to bipolar. Now i used to be a self harmer and ive spent alot of time in hospital. Then i sorted myself and thubgs got better. Recently ive been drinking alot .... Like a bottle of vodka a day alot. Last few days things have taken a turn for the worst and ive gone downhill and considered topping myself. Ive had way to many ideas like and insulin OD or a swan dive off the prom. Really scared atm and need some advice.

This is not a cry for attention.

This is me seeking help because everything else has lead to a dead end and i could use a friend.... If i still have any


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm stating the obvious with knock the drink on the head!

If you really wanted to be dead you'd not be on here so see that as a good point at least.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm stating the obvious with knock the drink on the head!
> 
> If you really wanted to be dead you'd not be on here so see that as a good point at least.


Thats easier said than done.

And tbh i dont. However the fact that im.delving deep into the darkness again scares me. Ive been there and got very very close


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

you have taken the first step already, now trying a second and speak to a family member asap.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

amurphy said:


> you have taken the first step already, now trying a second and speak to a family member asap.


Not an option. Its something i have never and will.never do. They have their own issues ..... Well she. I only really have my mum who ironically is a mental health specialist


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Came across this link on another forum once, took me a few minutes but managed to dig it up Suicide: Read This First

Chin up buddy, hope you get over these feelings soon


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Call the Samaritans.

You really think you can get help on here?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you really wanted to be dead you'd not be on here so see that as a good point at least.


Best post ever.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> Not an option. Its something i have never and will.never do. They have their own issues ..... Well she. I only really have my mum who ironically is a mental health specialist


Then speak to your mum!! and think of the reason/things/people that stopped you from doing it last time


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

finlay04 said:


> Not an option. Its something i have never and will.never do. They have their own issues ..... Well she. I only really have my mum who ironically is a mental health specialist


she sounds like the best person you can speak to.......


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> We can't help you, you can only help yourself.
> 
> But the first thing you need to know and understand; the way you feel is *normal*.


Really? Is what people say to people who need a little push in the right direction these days. It's normal to think about topping yourself and drinking yourself silly? He needs help not someone to pat him on the back and tell him it's all ok mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drink/alcohol is a depressant.....STOP drinking. Seek advice from family, seek medical advice, talk openly with them they WILL support you. Family and friends will stand by you and help.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The fact your scared of doing should show you deep down you want to live, you might be miserable and think you want to. I've survived a few OD's now I'm too scared shoot my sen..... Reminds me something inside wants me alive.

That or God just wants to smite me


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Hopefully you have a friend or family member you can talk to, but if not The Samaritans may be worth a call:

Contact us | Samaritans

I've fortunately not needed to ring them myself, but I know people who have, and been glad they did.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> One of the best things I ever saw/learnt with suicidal issues was a guy (name eludes me) who deals with it and someone came to him and said they're suicidal and they want to kill themselves. Lots of sh1t had gone off in their life.
> 
> He replied "Good"  - the guy ended up *not* killing himself, and thanked the fella. Because the problem is with suicide, people have *zero* idea how to interact with people who feel this way they're all like "omg no don't do this" "omg don't be so stupid" when feeling suicidal for the most part is a VERY normal thing.


Depends if it's real suicidal thoughts or just "hey everyone look at me" I've known people from both sides of the fence. A bloke I knew lost everything and just hanged himself where as others I've known it's help me ive had a few pound land pain killers and im going to die. If people really really really want to end their lives they just do it. If something in the brain is stopping them then you need to channel that one good thought and work on it. That's my opinion anyway mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> * If people really really really want to end their lives they just do it.*
> 
> Exactly, they don't come to UK-M. But if they have the thoughts, it's normal as I said.


Maybe I mistook your original post then, if i did I apologise mate.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

My reasoning for coming on here is i used to post alot. I had "friends" here that seemed to understand similar issues after talking.through other peoples thread when conversations went that was. Tbh im just lost. I never said i wanted to end it. I said i was scared because ive continuous thoughts regarding it


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

finlay04 said:


> Okay so as alot of people know ive had sone serious mental health issues over the years including but not limited to bipolar. Now i used to be a self harmer and ive spent alot of time in hospital. Then i sorted myself and thubgs got better. Recently ive been drinking alot .... Like a bottle of vodka a day alot. Last few days things have taken a turn for the worst and ive gone downhill and considered topping myself. Ive had way to many ideas like and insulin OD or a swan dive off the prom. Really scared atm and need some advice.
> 
> This is not a cry for attention.
> 
> This is me seeking help because everything else has lead to a dead end and i could use a friend.... If i still have any


Is it not worth staying alive solely because of the other lives you'd ruin by taking your own?? Do you care about that? or in so much pain its become irreverent? Understand either way but something to consider.

Understand if you feel you cant talk to close ones about it. Understand it seems impossible to stop the drinking, allot of us have been there. Good on you for reaching out on here mate but realistically all your going to get is a few comforting comments which may mean allot but in your situation you need to get help from a professional. Should be easy to find one with out any connections back to family if that's what you want to avoid. Its another option mate and worked for many


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

If you ever feel extremely vulnerable, walk into your nearest A&E or Police Station and talk to someone.

They have a duty of care to you (Both legally, and emotionally, we're all human aii!).

They will put you in contact with people who can help you.

But in all honesty mate, most people think like this every now and then. And we all have bad patches, but they *always* pass. Just a case of riding the storm.

"If you're going through hell, keep going." - Winston Churchill

--

Suicide is the most common cause of death in men under the age of 35 in the UK, speaks wonders for the state of our country doesn't it.


----------



## the.indian.guy (Mar 2, 2015)

man......u need to think stright. this is bad time and as always it will pass and not stay with u forever. depression will go away just hang tight there.

well a bit of crazy ass advice...

so u drink a lot......gud but why drink alone when u can find a women and get her drunk. best anti depressant~bang a chick.

for all those who think its a **** advice.......well who gives a Fcuk

but u buddy.....dont give up, bad time will pass


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Terribly selfish act is suicide, just think how your mum would feel for the rest of her life if you were to do so? she'd never be the same woman again.

Take a step back and have a think to how life was 5 or 10 years ago, I bet it was incredibly different? This what your going through now is just a mere chapter of your life, there's plenty more to come, both good and bad, pointless to end it any earlier than what it will anyway, just strap in and see how it all pans out.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> My reasoning for coming on here is i used to post alot. I had "friends" here that seemed to understand similar issues after talking.through other peoples thread when conversations went that was. Tbh im just lost. I never said i wanted to end it. I said i was scared because ive continuous thoughts regarding it


I would recommend talking to someone about your issues, whether thats the Samaritan line or organising to see a specialist through your GP. I'm considering going to the GP myself as I'm going through a bit of a "rough patch" myself. I went through a VERY bad patch a few years ago and my GP was supportive and helpful.

Good luck mate, always try and remember, no matter how bad it gets, that suicide is not an option. You've got out of depression once and you can do it again.

Trust me, I know how tough it can get, but try your hardest to push through.

And drop the alcohol, it's not helping.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Terribly selfish act is suicide, just think how your mum would feel for the rest of her life if you were to do so? she'd never be the same woman again.
> 
> Take a step back and have a think to how life was 5 or 10 years ago, I bet it was incredibly different? This what your going through now is just a mere chapter of your life, there's plenty more to come, both good and bad, pointless to end it any earlier than what it will anyway, just strap in and see how it all pans out.


It's equally selfish for others to try and force the suicidal to live regardless of how they feel...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's equally selfish for others to try and force the suicidal to live regardless of how they feel...


Okay then OP, kill yourself...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Okay so as alot of people know ive had sone serious mental health issues over the years including but not limited to bipolar. Now i used to be a self harmer and ive spent alot of time in hospital. Then i sorted myself and thubgs got better. Recently ive been drinking alot .... Like a bottle of vodka a day alot. Last few days things have taken a turn for the worst and ive gone downhill and considered topping myself. Ive had way to many ideas like and insulin OD or a swan dive off the prom. Really scared atm and need some advice.
> 
> This is not a cry for attention.
> 
> This is me seeking help because everything else has lead to a dead end and i could use a friend.... If i still have any


Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem - robin Williams.

He lost his battle with himself but his words ring true. I can't give you the answer but I can tell you that isn't the answer

Best of luck my friend and stay say.

Call Samaritans they are great to talk to  in


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's equally selfish for others to try and force the suicidal to live regardless of how they feel...


I disagree, how is it selfish for @BettySwallocks ? What does he gain out of it? He points to his mum first and foremost, which is a very important factor. OP suicide would ruin his mum mentally, and her career. The helpline will be a good call @finlay04 - even at the position you are at now.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Okay then OP, kill yourself...


 :lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> I disagree, how is it selfish for @BettySwallocks ? What does he gain out of it? He points to his mum first and foremost, which is a very important factor. OP suicide would ruin his mum mentally, and her career. The helpline will be a good call @finlay04 - even at the position you are at now.


It's anyone's right to end their own life should they choose. Family menbers should be happy for the persons lack of daily pain.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

I think you need a girlfriend man. get someone that has meaning in your life that you can do things for and go through everyday knowing that you have her and she has you also dating can be fun.

Give yourself purpose and your life meaning, no one can do that but yourself


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's anyone's right to end their own life should they choose. Family menbers should be happy for the persons lack of daily pain.


You ever had a parent commit suicide?


----------



## Gear82 (Feb 8, 2015)

Check out a spiritual route. It works for some.

The Power of Now is a good book.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know you or your background - and I have no experience with this...

That being said - if you feel like you are risk of harming yourself take yourself to A&E. There you will see someone. If you can't do that for any reason then call 999 and they will send an ambulance. If you have had previous experiences with mental health teams you will know the out of hours emergency number. In fact if you tell me where you are based I could make a call and PM it to you, if you don't know it. As others have said you can also call the Samaritans.

Any advice other than that is not what you need at the moment. If you are drunk you will be taken to a place of safety which may be a police station until you sober up. But you will not be held as a prisoner and should be treated with respect and dignity. I'm not a fan off the police always, but they do a good job at trying to help people in these situation.

Don't take advice from bickering posters on here - most of them will have no experience of training in these situation. Much like myself really. Good luck.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's anyone's right to end their own life should they choose. Family menbers should be happy for the persons lack of daily pain.


Would you say that to someones family member after someone kills themself


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> You ever had a parent commit suicide?


Found them after but the survived.



gibbo10 said:


> Would you say that to someones family member after someone kills themselve??


Said it to my own yea


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Yet again the usual suspects are bickering amongst themselves, when this thread is really about the mental health of OP.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> Yet again the usual suspects are bickering amongst themselves, when this thread is really about the mental health of OP.


Posting on a bodybuilding forum isnt the place to get help.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> Found them after but the survived.
> 
> Said it to my own yea


So no then.

Well my birds dad did it when she was 12, in front of her 5 year old sister.

So that's cool and they should just deal with that then yeah?


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Found them after but the survived.
> 
> Said it to my own yea


Fair enough,having been in that situations it's not something I'd say or want to hear


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's anyone's right to end their own life should they choose. Family menbers should be happy for the persons lack of daily pain.


I agree with you in certain situations, but what if the OP was to be upset over something as small as lost income or not getting enough female attention - do you think the world should sway him to do what he feels instead of telling him that this can be resolved, regardless of the devastation it would cause his family?

I think he should be pushed towards surviving and maybe one day he will realize it wasn't worth it, for him or for others it would effect.

I do not think this is the case in this situation, but more than likely a problem what isn't worth ending your life over finlay. You CAN feel better and the helpline will help. I urge you to contact them and do your best to give up the booze.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Posting on a bodybuilding forum isnt the place to get help.


He was just looking for support mate, when we are low we look for support anywhere.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Just seen you are based in Blackburn, the out of hours team their are based at Pendleview in the Royal Blackburn Hospital, they can be reached on: 01282 657222 between 9pm and 7am. As you have said you have had previous dealings with MH services it may be worth giving them a call. They will be able to speak to you and determine the best cause of action for tonight - and get you some help going forward.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> So no then.
> 
> Well my birds dad did it when she was 12, in front of her 5 year old sister.
> 
> So that's cool and they should just deal with that then yeah?


Depends where the body is left really....... Somebody mentioned doing it at home on here, all I said was not in your mum's house.

What gives a person the right to force a person to live against their will?

Living just so as not to upset people is no life


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Depends where the body is left really....... Somebody mentioned doing it at home on here, all I said was not in your mum's house.
> 
> What gives a person the right to force a person to live against their will?
> 
> Living just so as not to upset people is no life


TBH mate you are not helping.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> TBH mate you are not helping.


Only answering his quote.......


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Only answering his quote.......


The op might be on the edge and your idiotic input might just make him do something silly

STFU


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> Depends where the body is left really....... Somebody mentioned doing it at home on here, all I said was not in your mum's house.
> 
> What gives a person the right to force a person to live against their will?
> 
> Living just so as not to upset people is no life


Nothing is worth ending your life over.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad the sensible people are on board.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Iv been in the same boat or "frame of mind" since i was in my teens but every time iv over come it (clearly) spoke to someone cried and lashed out and its helped face your fears.. I now have a beautiful wife and 2 lovely children and thats enough for me, yeah i still have dark days but **** we all do. Over come and concur iv came along way since i was a teen.

Go speak to your mum your lucky she there mate, and be straight with her get it out there.

Hope you over come your problem.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Best advice from @sammym - make contact with the intensive team if you're feeling really bad mate and they will help you. Those guys are the experts


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> The op might be on the edge and your idiotic input might just make him do something silly
> 
> STFU


First thing I did after my first post was pm op my number...... I understand more than most.

Does he need a load of guilt over his personal feelings? That's a great way to clear a blokes head....


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent a PM to OP.

Life is the most precious thing we have and we only get one. Hold on to it and never let go. I have been in the dark too but you have to toughen up and drop the bad habits.

Stop drinking first and start exercising. Exercise builds up natural endorphins, releasing Dopamine. Get healthy physically and the mind will follow.

Stay alive OP.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> *First thing I did after my first post was pm op my number.*..... I understand more than most.
> 
> Does he need a load of guilt over his personal feelings? That's a great way to clear a blokes head....


Then you should have left it at that.

Trying to convince him that he needn't stay alive for the sake of someone else wasn't too bright.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

This is all too familiar to me. My best friend would obstain from drinking for like 6 months then go on these binders. Drinking a half gallon of vodka a day for a week. He past away five years ago. We believed he was bi-polar. Was on top of the world most of the time, then like a switch would start drinking. Tried taking meds but stopped taking them.

This is no joke and not normal. Ask for help. I made my friend go into a rehab but he checked himself out after a week. Said the people there were not like him. Not true, they were just like him. He just didn't want to deal with it. Now he is gone.

You need to get better my friend. Talk to your mom. Check into a rehab that will address your depression, not just alcohol use. Your using alcohol to mask your feelings of depression. There are meds out there that can make you feel good again. Sometimes its trial and error. You could be a whole new person, you need to want to though. I hope this helps and you get better because the alternative isn't good. Later


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> Then you should have left it at that.
> 
> Trying to convince him that he needn't stay alive for the sake of someone else wasn't too bright.


I addressed betty who saw fit to guilt the guy over his feelings.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I addressed betty who saw fit to guilt the guy over his feelings.


What if the only thing keeping the OP alive is the thought of upsetting his mother and you start bleating on about not caring about what other people think.

Jeez mate , wake the fuk up.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I addressed betty who saw fit to guilt the guy over his feelings.


This is an ignorant post. Disappointing considering you're a strongly contributing member to the forum

Do you not think the OP needs tough love if his problem isn't as big as he is making out? Referring back to my last post. If the OP was for example upset about not getting adequate amount of female attention or a temporary loss of income, do you not think he should even consider the fact that suicide would greatly effect his family?

Of course he should. He should be given it straight and told that he needs to think of everything important before jumping to a terrible conclusion for everyone

As I also said, it probably isn't something as small, but even still... it is MORE than likely this problem is not worth losing life over. The bigger evil is to say "if you feel like doing it, just do it" despite knowing all the facts.

Betty was less wrong than you.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

All these presumptions and not one person has asked OP.

I've heald my tongue on a lot of my opinions regarding this for the obvious reasons.

People seem more interested in arguing with me for the sake of being right online rather than asking op details or contributing anything other than generic rubbish they enjoy spurting cos that's what they think they should say!!

Thank fuuk this is the Internet where everyone's opinion is just as valid as the next mans


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Right - I'm not having a pop at anyone here. But some people need to sit back shut up and think about what they are saying. For a start the OP needs to deal with his feelings right now... From what he has said he is in a state of crisis. It's like any other illness, you need to address the most pressing issue first. I've given him the telephone number and contact details for the people who are best able to help him with that the evening. The best thing someone can do in this situation is to get some professional advice immediately. In situations like the OP's the usual course of action is for the person to be taken to a place of safety whilst they are in crisis. I am not going to get into politics - but the NHS have a lot to answer for in terms of how they spend their money and what they do. But the MH teams are usually hard working, caring and very very good at what they do with limited resources.

Once the OP has got through his period of crisis any underlying problems or issues can begin to be dealt with. Lifestyle changes can be looked at. But trying to consider them at this point is both unhelpful and unrealistic. It's like having someone come into A&E with a heart attack and talking to them about their smoking and diet before dealing with the current issue... It's idiotic.

Now as I've said I'm not an expert in this field. And I don't want to pretend I know what I am talking about. What I have said there comes simply through my knowing people who work in this area. Any other advice and comments with regards to the OP's drinking or exercise programme are not going to help him tonight.

OP - I don't have a lot else to say other than to ask you to call the number I gave or go to A&E tonight. Don't try and determine if it's bad enough or if you can ride it out. If you were having chest pains you would go to the hospital to be checked out. This is no different. It's just an illness you are currently suffering from. You are in control of your situation at the moment - so ask for some help and take control of the illness. The most powerful thing you can do this evening is to call that number or go to hospital and start the process of getting you back to who you want to be again! Good luck mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> All these presumptions and not one person has asked OP.
> 
> I've heald my tongue on a lot of my opinions regarding this for the obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


The op needs professional help which he has been advised to seek.

Its you who started arguing with posters numbnuts.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> The op needs professional help which he has been advised to seek.
> 
> Its you who started arguing with posters numbnuts.


I raised a point with betty, you and others decided to exacerbate our conversation.

No one noticed op hasn't replied since?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I raised a point with betty, you and others decided to exacerbate our conversation.
> 
> No one noticed op hasn't replied since?


Maybe he has taken your advice and thought fuk everyone else.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> A parent has an obligation to the child they bring into the world though so that is truely selfish.


Not according to Sneeky Dave.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've considered killing myself every time I've convinced myself I've got someone pregnant/caught genital warts/herpes

Get nuts deep mate, you'll feel much better. Why are you depressed/suicidal? Why is life so bad? Life is precious, you only get one


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

u lot arguing reminds me of parents fighting and forgetting the kids sitting there!!!

Some are mentioning mum...he said he would never speak to her about it coz she has her own issues and he dosnt have other family so telling him to think of how his mum would feel might not be what he wants to do. Also telling him to think of anyone at this time isn't the right thing to do either...in all honesty when u feel that low as selfish as some may think it is..u really don't care and u do t care if ur selfish.

To the op..u don't mention if ur on meds?? Or ever have been or would consider it..this would make a huge difference in time.

Also u said that u had done really well and managed ur feelings / thoughts in the past so what did u do to achieve that? And what happened recently ( u said in the last few days it's all come back) did something trigger it?

This may not be the place to get help..but even doing so shows ur looking for,ways to reach out and that's a good sign.

And on a side note...depending what ur beliefs are personally I think were all given a date time day to leave ....so clocking out early might. Not be all roses on the other side u know :no:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Not according to Sneeky Dave.


He clearly hasn't expereince a family member take there own life no one should expereince it no matter what the reasons


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> I've considered killing myself every time I've convinced myself I've got someone pregnant/caught genital warts/herpes
> 
> Get nuts deep mate, you'll feel much better. Why are you depressed/suicidal? Why is life so bad? Life is precious, you only get one


Oh Wilson wilsonnnnn ....nuts ?? :no:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Didn't know a person's personal opinion could be wrong. UKM proves otherwise.

Sky is the only person to actually read op and ask a question rather than jumping on my for my view.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wondering Sneaky Dave, have you ever talked to someone before that has actually gone through with committing suicide?

I'm hoping answer is no.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

You won't find the help you need here OP.

You need to speak to a professional who actually knows how to help with such situations and can find out from you relevant information.

Importantly, it's whether you have intent to harm yourself. Thoughts are not nice, but are common.

GP, Samaritans, NHS Direct - 111. They should be able to help you, or give you the contact for who can.

Until you can talk to somebody think of what stops you from harming yourself and focus on that. Stay somewhere public, with a friend/family when you can.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Just wondering Sneaky Dave, have you ever talked to someone before that has actually gone through with committing suicide?
> 
> I'm hoping answer is no.


My opinions may be controversial but far more spiritual than they may come across whilst discussing said topic on my phone.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> My opinions may be controversial but far more spiritual than they may come across whilst discussing said topic on my phone.


So that's a yes then?


----------



## I Punched A Cow (Nov 21, 2010)

I used to feel hopeless and depressed all the time... I used to contemplate killing myself and then my cousin went ahead and did it out of the blue. To this day nobody knows why and there were no apparent reasons for it. After that I knew I was just being silly, I'd have never done it...

If you can't go to your mum for help, go to the doctor and tell him you're depressed. I know there is a stigma with mental illness and diagnosis often change, they never go away. I believe in talking therapies and I've trained as a psychologist and some 1 on 1 time can be very useful if you get a genuine empathetic practitioner. Find what makes you happy and adjust your lifestyle to meet that goal. I am serious about that. I'll share my example with you again... I love being fit and going to the gym, I love the diet, meal prep etc it makes me feel great. If I miss it It drives me insane and I feel depressed! So why do I sometimes sit on my Xbox all day playing video games, getting angry at kids who are 10 years younger than me? Because I like video games, always will. Only I can make that decision to get off my ass and go to the gym or not... but make good habits and stick to them.

I am a nurse and I often treat kids who've either chosen to OD or by accident, especially with insulin and I can't stress enough... don't do it mate. It's not a clever idea as people are pretty ignorant to the way it all works. People get found, sometimes hours into the next day, unconscious of course but we nearly always save them, but the damage you'll do to your body is not worth it with certain drugs. You'll ruin your body and later on in life when the feelings go away you'll be left with the reminder.

People have different opinions on mental health and mine are that we are talking about chemistry at the end of the day. Something in your body is out of tune man and even though it may be beyond your control, its important that you acknowledge whats going on and seek help. Great for sharing it here but we aren't in a real position to get you through this! You need to share these feelings. I did with my close friends, my girl at the time and even my family. It took a little bit of courage but I just said look, "This is how I feel, I need you to know. You probably can't help me but I want to feel better, just support me?"

I hope you feel better soon! Share with someone, message me if you want, I don't mind. Beat this dude.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lost my only brother to suicide. Alcohol related. The single most destructive thing a man can do to his family and loved ones.

I can give no good advice, because my advice has failed before. Do your best to quit the booze and seek help from those who love you - there are plenty of them.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Also whilst sneeky has not put his point across particularly well in the context of this thread, he is right that guilt tripping someone who is depressed generally is a bad idea...

Someone feels that bad that they have thoughts of killing themself, then feel even worse because they feel bad that they are even having those thoughts.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Talk to someone asap, lost my uncle to suicide in September last year and it's left the family devastated, it's not the answer, been close myself for years, dont think I ever would as I've a lot to live for

Its all already probably been said but I found MIND helpful and they'll get younthrough to whoever is best suited

Good luxk


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Didn't know a person's personal opinion could be wrong. UKM proves otherwise.
> 
> Sky is the only person to actually read op and ask a question rather than jumping on my for my view.


I can see what ur saying ...I just don't hate u as much as they do :lol:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Take a step back and have a think to how life was 5 or 10 years ago, I bet it was incredibly different? This what your going through now is just a mere chapter of your life, there's plenty more to come, both good and bad, pointless to end it any earlier than what it will anyway, just strap in and see how it all pans out.


^This

I was in a similar situation to you 20 years ago. I'd lost my business, couldn't get a decent job, marriage was breaking up - I literally didn't have a pot to pi55 in and couldn't see any way out of the crappy situation I was in. I was at the stage of contemplating suicide - though I never got further than that.

Now I have a wonderful (different) wife, family, good job, live mortgage free in a nice big house. Life *can *turn around. You need to get help to get you through whatever sh!t you are currently going through, then look to sorting out whatever isn't right in your life.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Some of the comments in this thread are pretty disgusting.

Regardless of your views on suicide, help a dude out in his time of need. I'm sure he didn't want a debate on suicide, which everyone is suddenly an expert on, but just a place to vent and have someone to listen and support him.

Message me if you need to talk things through mate, sometimes that's all you need - someone to listen and offer alternative viewpoints.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Just wanted to add that Samaritans are useless pieces of sh!te. I called them a few times and they don't do anything at all. Might as well talk to a teddy bear.

I tried emailing them, it's like talking to a really dumb customer service center. They ask you what's wrong, you write them some paragraphs, and then someone replies with some cliche BS then you reply then someone else replies saying don't worry just be positive, etc. They just have a list of responses and they pick one at random.

Anyway, just saying, if you call them and they don't manage to help you, don't feel bad, they are quite rubbish at what they claim to do.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Sometimes I feel suicidal but then I think of all the pr1cks in the world who would go on living after me. Why should I leave the world to them? Fvck that, I'm not taking my own life, I'm not going out like a coward.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I have no advice , my eldest brother hung himself and ive been very close , the last time i was so high on morphine tramadol codeine and drunk that i passed out with an insulin pen ready to jab .

Life has had many ups and downs and recently i have thought about it again however i know low estrogen is a trigger so i know what to look for and ride it out for a few days , i am glad i never jabbed the slin as life can be really good .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> Weird how estrogen can effect peeople so differently, when mine is rock bottom or sky high, I feel fine. But if my Test is low (when I've cruised reeally low for hospital appts) - I feel like I wanna jump off a cliff, and that low is not even 'low', lol. Felt so sh1t for weeks.


Yeah low test is also as bad but make sure thats not low lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the.indian.guy said:


> man......u need to think stright. this is bad time and as always it will pass and not stay with u forever. *depression will go away just hang tight there*.
> 
> well a bit of crazy ass advice...
> 
> ...


ironic choice of words

OP...I mind the doctor in my village (after my neighbour hung himself), telling us that 9 times out of 10, when someone hangs themselves, they always find tears on the skin of the fingers.....which they believe is attributed too the person deciding they want to live after all....so things maybe ****, but killing yourself aint the answer

Plus, if your ever depressed, just take a drive around Liverpool, and be thankful you don't live there....always cheered me up


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

I had my suicide planned after ex broke up with me 6months ago, im only getting right now, im still seriously ****ed up over it but ending my life isn't on my mind anymore. On paper I have everything in life going for me, but you lose someone you love and the mind becomes distorted.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Nothing is worth ending your life over.


Not 100% true mate. No dad to day problems are worth ending your life over but if i was ever paralysed or something, terminally ill or just old and plain sick of life dragging on then I'd top myself. No human should be made to suffer those things


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Not 100% true mate. No dad to day problems are worth ending your life over but if i was ever paralysed or something, terminally ill or just old and plain sick of life dragging on then I'd top myself. No human should be made to suffer those things


In Oregon that actually have a death with dignity act. It is physician assisted and legal, if you are terminally ill.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> ironic choice of words
> 
> OP...I mind the doctor in my village (after my neighbour hung himself), telling us that 9 times out of 10, when someone hangs themselves, they always find tears on the skin of the fingers.....which they believe is attributed too the person deciding they want to live after all....so things maybe ****, but killing yourself aint the answer
> 
> Plus, if your ever depressed, just take a drive around Liverpool, and be thankful you don't live there....always cheered me up


Lol doctors come out with some crap don't they. Do u want the real answer? Hanging people is a science it took centuries to work out. The rope and the drop all need calculating by the size of the person. Most people think it's a quick way out, they jump off the chair and their neck snaps. This very rarely happens. The rope needs to be tied a certain way which most people don't do so they jump off the chair and strangle to death. Could be anything from 30 seconds to 20 mins depending on each person. That would bring tears to everyone's eyes and once your in the air there's no going back then.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sledgehammer123 said:


> In Oregon that actually have a death with dignity act. It is physician assisted and legal, if you are terminally ill.


I'm hoping one day this country stops being so [email protected] and introduces something like that mate


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi buddy hope it all works out for you , just yesterday I replyed to a post on a guy who had cancer and was amazed how many others did to and not only beat it but kicked it in the b£&@&x and looking at them you just wouldn't believe that they were so ill. Your here talking and that's gotta be a positive thing .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Lol doctors come out with some crap don't they. Do u want the real answer? Hanging people is a science it took centuries to work out. The rope and the drop all need calculating by the size of the person. Most people think it's a quick way out, they jump off the chair and their neck snaps. This very rarely happens. The rope needs to be tied a certain way which most people don't do so they jump off the chair and strangle to death. Could be anything from 30 seconds to 20 mins depending on each person. That would bring tears to everyone's eyes and once your in the air there's no going back then.


Harrison my friend....you sprout some ****e......and no, I doubt many people believe they'll snap their neck when they do it....I'd rather believe doctors than something you've read on some website


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Im going to ease off with the trolling, a lot of guys teetering on the edge on UKM.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

A very close friend of mine took her own life 8 years ago. She was diagnosed with depression and although she always seemed full of life and a bubbly person, all she could think about was killing herself. She spoke about it openly with her mum, which obviously upset her a lot. She overdosed on pills twice but called for help before it was too late. The third time she didn't call anyone and died.

It came as a massive shock as I was never aware of it. And she never even said goodbye. Turn out her little brother is exactly the same, diagnosed with the same illnesses and he too tried taking his own life a couple of weeks ago.

Unfortunately, sometimes there is nothing anyone can do. If you feel helpless and think it's not worth living anymore, there isn't much anyone else can do.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol doctors come out with some crap don't they. Do u want the real answer? Hanging people is a science it took centuries to work out. The rope and the drop all need calculating by the size of the person. Most people think it's a quick way out, they jump off the chair and their neck snaps. This very rarely happens. The rope needs to be tied a certain way which most people don't do so they jump off the chair and strangle to death. Could be anything from 30 seconds to 20 mins depending on each person. That would bring tears to everyone's eyes and once your in the air there's no going back then.


you have been watching too many films and theres a lot of bollox being talked in this thread , houses these days dont often contain overhead beams or anything else high enough to drop from to produce a gallows, most people who hang themselves just strangle to death , when @barsnack is talking about tears he means on the skin of the finger when the suicide has changed their mind at the last minute and tried to get a tight rope off (as in torn skin).

suicide is not as common as people think (in terms of population) , and yes you are talking to someone who has sat on boards and seen the paperwork for the suicide rates in my area which have included methods used.

if he's no better today the Op needs to go to a walk in centre or hospital and tell them how he is feeling.


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

You feel depressed, you drink vodka to make you feel better, you wake up the next day more depressed...

repeat until suicidal thoughts.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Harrison my friend....you sprout some ****e......and no, I doubt many people believe they'll snap their neck when they do it....I'd rather believe doctors than something you've read on some website


Haha go look in a history book mate. It took them till the late 1800s before someone worked out the science behind it. Suffocation is the number one killer when hanging. That's a fact wether you want to believe it or not mate


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

aqualung said:


> you have been watching too many films and theres a lot of bollox being talked in this thread , houses these days dont often contain overhead beams or anything else high enough to drop from to produce a gallows, most people who hang themselves just strangle to death , when @barsnack is talking about tears he means on the skin of the finger when the suicide has changed their mind at the last minute and tried to get a tight rope off (as in torn skin).
> 
> suicide is not as common as people think (in terms of population) , and yes you are talking to someone who has sat on boards and seen the paperwork for the suicide rates in my area which have included methods used.
> 
> if he's no better today the Op needs to go to a walk in centre or hospital and tell them how he is feeling.


Never took much notice tbh mate to see if a house can be used as a gallows lol. If people want to do it then go do it along as they don't effect to many innocent people then do whatever imo.

I hope the op used those phone numbers people have posted or as u say gone into a walk in center. I'm assuming as someone posted telling him to go to the police that in reality they will just fob him off elsewhere or something or access to see if he is a danger to others? Maybe a hospital would be better?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Depends if it's real suicidal thoughts or just "hey everyone look at me" I've known people from both sides of the fence. A bloke I knew lost everything and just hanged himself where as others I've known it's help me ive had a few pound land pain killers and im going to die. If people really really really want to end their lives they just do it. If something in the brain is stopping them then you need to channel that one good thought and work on it. That's my opinion anyway mate


Agree matey. My uncle took like 3 boxes of painkillers and a bottle of Jack, he rang my auntie and said tell the kids i love them. Fking idiot. Ended up in Russells Hall hospital having his stomach pumped.

Then there was my best friends fella, he had everything in life, 50k year job, house paid for, lovely little family. My friend just had a baby and he felt neglected. We went shopping and she realised she left the oven on, so we went back home, shocked to find her fell's car on the drive. Went in the house, shouted him, no answer. I ran up stairs and found him. He'd slit his wrists in the bath. If we hadnt of gone back to turn the oven off, that bloke wouldnt be here now. He didnt let on thats how he felt, nothing. So like you say if people wanted to end their lives they would.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Nothing is worth ending your life over.


I feel the same way mate, as i feel no matter how serious your problem there is ALWAYS help somewhere, but saying that you dont know what fragile state someones mind is in, what they are thinking etc. We can only speak for ouraselves regarding this, but ive known people do it for a cry for help and people who were serious.

Being in a situation where you feel that there is no way out apart from taking your own life, then fk me what must be a horrible place to be.

kx


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Are you currently on any medication such as lithium carbonate, diazepam, or anything else at all? If not then I reckon you should visit the GP and speak to him about what's going on and what medication he can give you to help you out, because as far as I know, most psychological issues are due to chemical imbalances in the brain.

My sister has suffered from bipolar disorder for a couple of years now but she felt much better straight after they started her on medication so she just gets on with her life at the minute (going out with friends, going uni, working part-time etc.; all things she could not do before).

If you don't really fancy going down the route of getting diagnosed, put on medication, etc. then you just need to focus on something positive in your life and make sure that it occupies your time full time so you don't have any time for any negative thoughts whatsoever. Also, if there are people in your life that you greatly rely on for support no matter what the reasons behind, then you really need to learn how to be independent of them and learn to have no expectations, so when they disappoint, you wouldn't feel low.

I wish you all the best mate.










one of my all time favourite quotes even though it's just from a film.....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Haha go look in a history book mate. It took them till the late 1800s before someone worked out the science behind it. Suffocation is the number one killer when hanging. That's a fact wether you want to believe it or not mate


i think you've completely misread my comment....point I was making, was the tears (as pointed out by aqualung), in the skin of the finger, prove that most people regret doing it, when its too late....kinda like when a fat ugly bird tells you she aint on the pill, and you cum anyway...that guilty feeling you automatically get


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> i think you've completely misread my comment....point I was making, was the tears (as pointed out by aqualung), in the skin of the finger, prove that most people regret doing it, when its too late....kinda like when a fat ugly bird tells you she aint on the pill, and you cum anyway...that guilty feeling you automatically get


Yes I will apologise to you mate, I mistook your first bit as if your doctor was just giving you some comforting bollox. I hate that, I like it straight to the face blunt as a spoon.

The truth is tho and if you don't want to believe it that's fine but ill say it anyway lol. It's impossible for someone to kill themselves without help of another person or object. You can't hold your breath and die or stick your head in water and drown. Your brain will go into panic survival mode and you will breath or take your head out of the water. Hanging isn't a nice way to go, people watch it on films as a quick jump and it's all over. If your lucky it happens that way but for most they have their entire body weight round their throat strangling them. When panic sets in they don't regret wanting to die it's the human natural reaction to survive. So they do the obvious and try and claw away at the rope or remove it from the neck. Which is impossible that way. When the heart stops tho no1 can regret a thing.

As for your 2nd point mate id feel more panic and "oh sh1t" than I would guilt lol


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Job number 1 is to get professional help and get sober. Please see someone who is trained to help asap.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Nope


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Nope


It's wasn't a question mate lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Op did u call up one of the numbers that was given you or go into a help center of some kind?


----------



## Nath88 (Feb 28, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Op did u call up one of the numbers that was given you or go into a help center of some kind?


Yeah X2 ?

Wondering if anyone spoke to the OP ?


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

I Don't Know How To Talk About This...: I Don't Know How To Talk About This... - YouTube

Hope you're well op.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Finlayson, thought you where sorted with counselling etc the last time I was on here months ago, hope you're alright spud but you should know better than anyone ...f.uck knows you've been through the system enough times...


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Maybe a mod or something could contact him if the details were provided when signing to make sure he's ok?


Was just about to say, everyone seems to be more interested in yacking about each other yet we haven't heard back from the OP, @finlay04


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Op did u call up one of the numbers that was given you or go into a help center of some kind?


Looks like he hasn't bothered to respond. He came on a bodybuilding board of all places and asked for advice. Members shared some pretty personal experiences. He hasn't posted since to give an update or thank anyone for sharing..


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Looks like he hasn't bothered to respond. He came on a bodybuilding board of all places and asked for advice. Members shared some pretty personal experiences. He hasn't posted since to give an update or thank anyone for sharing..


Pretty much how it always turns out in my experience mate.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Pretty much how it always turns out in my experience mate.


I've pm'd him just saying hi but nothing.

Can but presume he's taken some time to reflect


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've pm'd him just saying hi but nothing.
> 
> Can but presume he's taken some time to reflect


On the other hand maybe he took heed of your pearls of wisdom and topped himself after realising he didnt need to live for the sake of his family.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I do hope he is ok,

Over the years he has told us about his depression etc, I think it's just come full circle again.

I'm sure he will pop up soon


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just to Echo what everyone else has probably already said, dont do it OP its not worth it, life is a precious thing and its worth living even if the light at the end of the tunnel isnt there at the moment it will be at some point.

Take it from me i tried topping myself my ODing a month ago and its given me the biggest kick up the **** ive ever had, nothing is worth doing it over not from a state of mind point of view anyway things will get better even if you dont quite believe it for now life is worth living.

With me one of my problems has always been opening up to people which counselling and pouring my heart out to a counsellor who knows **** all about me has actually helped me come on leaps and bounds. Hope you get it all sorted OP.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've pm'd him just saying hi but nothing.
> 
> Can but presume he's taken some time to reflect


who knows mate. we have done our bit which is why im guessing he put this post but theres nothing more we can do. its his life and his decision. people say lifes precious and all that but its not to some people. they can do with it what they choose


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> On the other hand maybe he took heed of your pearls of wisdom and topped himself after realising he didnt need to live for the sake of his family.


At least he'll be at peace if so


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> At least he'll be at peace if so


Im sure his mother will take comfort in your words.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im sure his mother will take comfort in your words.


I'm sure is mother is all smiles and giggles seeing him in a world of torment. What goes on in someone's mind is who they are. Some people don't like who they are.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

barsnack said:


> ironic choice of words
> 
> OP...I mind the doctor in my village (after my neighbour hung himself), telling us that 9 times out of 10, when someone hangs themselves, they always find tears on the skin of the fingers.....*which they believe is attributed too the person deciding they want to live after all*....so things maybe ****, but killing yourself aint the answer
> 
> Plus, if your ever depressed, just take a drive around Liverpool, and be thankful you don't live there....always cheered me up


I watched a documentary film called 'The Bridge' the other day, about the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco, pretty hard viewing tbh, it's one of the most common suicide spots in the world and the director had set up camp filming it for a whole year and there is real footage of a lot people jumping off the bridge to their deaths, he then set about finding out who they were and interviewing their families.

One lad had jumped and then instantly realised he didn't actually want to die so tried to cushion his landing and he says a seal kept bumping underneath him trying to keep him on the surface to stop him from drowning, he survived and although he's still got some problems he's doing a lot better now.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I'm sure is mother is all smiles and giggles seeing him in a world of torment. What goes on in someone's mind is who they are. Some people don't like who they are.


Dont you start with the idiocy as well.

Do you really think a mother would like to see her child dead when there his help available for his condition.

Jeez, Im almost lost for words.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Dont you start with the idiocy as well.
> 
> Do you really think a mother would like to see her child dead when there his help available for his condition.
> 
> Jeez, Im almost lost for words.


No not at all mate. I didn't once say that did I? I sarcastically said I bet she is all giggles and smiles about the state he is in.

He has been given help by people who know it's upto him now wether he takes it up or keeps on sitting and asking for help he ain't taking. I don't no the op personally I do hope he has gone somewhere for help and that's why he hasn't posted back but in my experience and if you use the search bar there is a thread made by me I did when someone I tried to help was having an "overdose" i got her phone numbers and places to go in the local area etc i offered to take her to the doctors etc. All she decided to do was sit on her ar5e writing feel sorry for me texts and phone calls. I did all I could to help. I just switch off eventually and left her to it. Clearly she was just attention seeking as she is still alive.

The two people I've known to commit suicide did it without telling anyone. So help has been given here now the ball is in the ops court.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> Dont you start with the idiocy as well.
> 
> Do you really think a mother would like to see her child dead when there his help available for his condition.
> 
> Jeez, Im almost lost for words.


Wouldn't half be a kick in the teeth! From her point of view failure as a mother and failure at her profession!!


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I'm sure is mother is all smiles and giggles seeing him in a world of torment. What goes on in someone's mind is who they are. Some people don't like who they are.


A friend of mine killed himself bout 8 years ago,still to this day it's a struggle for his mother to leave the house she's hopped up on every kind of a pill just to get through the day,she couldn't bare to come to my wedding last year seeing all his friends together knowing she won't have that kind of a day and last year her husband killed himself aswell not long after his anniversary,as far as I'm concerned its a completely selfish thing to do,no matter what the problem is theirs someone or something out their that can help you,


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gibbo10 said:


> A friend of mine killed himself bout 8 years ago,still to this day it's a struggle for his mother to leave the house she's hopped up on every kind of a pill just to get through the day,she couldn't bare to come to my wedding last year seeing all his friends together knowing she won't have that kind of a day and last year her husband killed himself aswell not long after his anniversary,as far as I'm concerned its a completely selfish thing to do,no matter what the problem is theirs someone or something out their that can help you,


I do agree mate but I am a strong believer in we have the right to end our own lives as in when there is no life your just living. My biggest fear in life is getting old and becoming a burden to my family. My mom went through hell with my grandad and I wouldn't want to put my family members through that, if i couldn't do it myself then I'd find a way.

I agree that everyday stupid fvck ups aren't worth it. People saying they are depressed etc when in reality they are just abit bored of the situation their in at the time. My ex's uncle killed himself cuz his mrs left him which is just stupid, his mom walked in and saw him swinging from the garage ceiling. Utter selfish.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I do agree mate but I am a strong believer in we have the right to end our own lives as in when there is no life your just living. My biggest fear in life is getting old and becoming a burden to my family. My mom went through hell with my grandad and I wouldn't want to put my family members through that, if i couldn't do it myself then I'd find a way.
> 
> I agree that everyday stupid fvck ups aren't worth it. People saying they are depressed etc when in reality they are just abit bored of the situation their in at the time. My ex's uncle killed himself cuz his mrs left him which is just stupid, his mom walked in and saw him swinging from the garage ceiling. Utter selfish.


The average person claiming depression is actually in fact just miserable. There's a huge difference between being miserable and depressed, this difference often gets blended by vague similarities.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Man up bro.

Children dying all over the world, kids with cancer, murders, do I need to go on?

The most precious thing in this world if LIFE and TIME, and you want to chuck it away because it's not turning out how you expected?

I think you need to burst your bubble and realise this. Yes, you aren't happy and my sympathy is with you, but this is not the answer. Re evaluate what you want from life and GO and GET IT.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> The average person claiming depression is actually in fact just miserable. There's a huge difference between being miserable and depressed, this difference often gets blended by vague similarities.


This is true. The amount of times I read on Facebook or hear "my jobs sh1t im so depressed" is unreal. They dunno what hard life is.

Doctors just like to throw medication at it instead of finding out if it is depression or just being miserable. Lad I worked with said he was depressed for splitting up with his mrs, until I pointed out to him he wasn't depressed he was just feeling miserable and guilty for getting caught with his little man out elsewhere.

Does my head in tho when they have to make a song and dance about it, you want help ask for it if you want to top yourself go do it but don't bring other people into it. In the past month 2 people have jumped in front of trains at the station by my mrs. I'm glad their at peace while the driver whose had to see that is probably tormenting themselves of things they could of done. Selfish people i think.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> The average person claiming depression is actually in fact just miserable. There's a huge difference between being miserable and depressed, this difference often gets blended by vague similarities.


So after all your previous comments the op may just be miserable and you tell him its OK to top himself.

Amazing.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> No not at all mate. I didn't once say that did I? I sarcastically said I bet she is all giggles and smiles about the state he is in.
> 
> He has been given help by people who know it's upto him now wether he takes it up or keeps on sitting and asking for help he ain't taking. I don't no the op personally I do hope he has gone somewhere for help and that's why he hasn't posted back but in my experience and if you use the search bar there is a thread made by me I did when someone I tried to help was having an "overdose" i got her phone numbers and places to go in the local area etc i offered to take her to the doctors etc. All she decided to do was sit on her ar5e writing feel sorry for me texts and phone calls. I did all I could to help. I just switch off eventually and left her to it. *Clearly she was just attention seeking as she is still alive.*
> 
> The two people I've known to commit suicide did it without telling anyone. So help has been given here now the ball is in the ops court.


Give her sneeky daves number, he will sort her out.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> This is true. The amount of times I read on Facebook or hear "my jobs sh1t im so depressed" is unreal. They dunno what hard life is.
> 
> Doctors just like to throw medication at it instead of finding out if it is depression or just being miserable. Lad I worked with said he was depressed for splitting up with his mrs, until I pointed out to him he wasn't depressed he was just feeling miserable and guilty for getting caught with his little man out elsewhere.
> 
> Does my head in tho when they have to make a song and dance about it, you want help ask for it if you want to top yourself go do it but don't bring other people into it. In the past month 2 people have jumped in front of trains at the station by my mrs. I'm glad their at peace while the driver whose had to see that is probably tormenting themselves of things they could of done. *Selfish people i think.*


it is selfish your absolutely right, im absolutely ashamed of myself for what i tried to do but the thing is when your that low and in that state of mind you literally dont think of anything else other than how to end it all, its a truly **** state to be in and not something id wish on my worst enemy.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Chin up bro, you need to find something positive to focus on and do it, get extra focused into the gym/running/cycling any sort of hobby and crack on with it alone.

I was sectioned and blardy bla had all the shrinks and usual crap didn't help at all you can only help yourself at the end of the day and being around the funny farm did me no good made me deeper into depression and I considered myself something out of "1 flew over the coockoos nest" everyone is different but my recovery was finding something to do I hit the gym hard and done a lot of off-road mounting biking for hours on end


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> So after all your previous comments the op may just be miserable and you tell him its OK to top himself.
> 
> Amazing.


Your an argumentative, trivial man for which I have no time for, nor shall I be justifying my opinions to.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your an argumentative, trivial man for which I have no time for, nor shall I be justifying my opinions to.


Put through a translator reads

"I cant justify my ridiculous opinion."


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> it is selfish your absolutely right, im absolutely ashamed of myself for what i tried to do but the thing is when your that low and in that state of mind you literally dont think of anything else other than how to end it all, its a truly **** state to be in and not something id wish on my worst enemy.


I don't no lol, you can't be done for murder if your enemy commit suicide 

I'd love to see the mrs brother is an horrific state of depression and top himself would make quite a few people's lives alot better place without him clogging it up.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I watched a documentary film called 'The Bridge' the other day, about the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco, pretty hard viewing tbh, it's one of the most common suicide spots in the world and the director had set up camp filming it for a whole year and there is real footage of a lot people jumping off the bridge to their deaths, he then set about finding out who they were and interviewing their families.
> 
> One lad had jumped and then instantly realised he didn't actually want to die so tried to cushion his landing and he says a seal kept bumping underneath him trying to keep him on the surface to stop him from drowning, he survived and although he's still got some problems he's doing a lot better now.


YEAH I saw that....crazy documentary, how casually some of them jump over...the seal story was mad....think its on Netflix, highly recommend in a none morbid way


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I don't no lol, you can't be done for murder if your enemy commit suicide
> 
> I'd love to see the mrs brother is an horrific state of depression and top himself would make quite a few people's lives alot better place without him clogging it up.


LOL


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I don't no lol, you can't be done for murder if your enemy commit suicide
> 
> *I'd love to see the mrs brother is an horrific state of depression and top himself would make quite a few people's lives alot better place without him clogging it up.*


Are you serious?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> Are you serious?


Yes. Same as that purge thread, if i got a chance to kill him I would but you see the judge won't see him for the abusive, bullying horrible little cvnt he is and that the world's alot better place without people like that. Instead of being given a pat on the back I will be put in prison cuz the legal system is all wrong imo.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> Are you serious?


He is, and hes even posting it in a thread where the OP is contemplating suicide.

I wonder if him and sneeky dave have thought about a career in the Samaritans.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> He is, and hes even posting it in a thread where the OP is contemplating suicide.
> 
> I wonder if him and sneeky dave have thought about a career in the Samaritans.


I will always try and help someone but I won't go out of my way anymore.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Harrison instead of ranting on every thread about the brother in law why don't you man up and **** him


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Harrison instead of ranting on every thread about the brother in law why don't you man up and **** him


Haha. Not spoke about him for ages as he has fvcked off making making his new girlfriend miserable. Silly girl lent him her house key and now he has one but he has told her it's ok.

Cold blooded murder would see me inside for a very very long time, he isn't worth that but a matter of self defence etc wouldn't be to bad.

Now I'm getting negative vibes from your posts just lately lol. It don't bother me cuz it's only the internet but if im bothering u there's an ignore Button my freind.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Haha. Not spoke about him for ages as he has fvcked off making making his new girlfriend miserable. Silly girl lent him her house key and now he has one but he has told her it's ok.
> 
> Cold blooded murder would see me inside for a very very long time, he isn't worth that but a matter of self defence etc wouldn't be to bad.
> 
> Now I'm getting negative vibes from your posts just lately lol. It don't bother me cuz it's only the internet but if im bothering u there's an ignore Button my freind.


Guess what, this uncle never gives you a second thought.

He couldnt give a stuff about you, its you whos the problem.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

some absolutely diabolical posts/advice in this thread


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Guess what, this uncle never gives you a second thought.
> 
> He couldnt give a stuff about you, its you whos the problem.


Why am I a problem to you then?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Why am I a problem to you then?


To me no, to the OP, very likely.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> To me no, to the OP, very likely.


Why am I a problem to the OP? I'm hoping he does get some help I have said that, I have asked if he has and we have had no reply. Maybe the worse case scenario has happend we don't no.

The post you quoted me on was about my Mrs brother who I wish every bit of the world's misery on and I want to sit back and enjoy it nothing to do with the OP. I don't see how I'm a problem to him?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Haha. Not spoke about him for ages as he has fvcked off making making his new girlfriend miserable. Silly girl lent him her house key and now he has one but he has told her it's ok.
> 
> Cold blooded murder would see me inside for a very very long time, he isn't worth that but a matter of self defence etc wouldn't be to bad.
> 
> Now I'm getting negative vibes from your posts just lately lol. It don't bother me cuz it's only the internet but if im bothering u there's an ignore Button my freind.


I've seen you mention him dozens of times, droning on and on and on zzz

Looks like your jealous or something, either that or you secretly want to fcuk him in the @rse

No need for a long ass reply back to me, I'll be bored to tears after reading theorist sentance


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if the OP is actually ok?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> I've seen you mention him dozens of times, droning on and on and on zzz
> 
> Looks like your jealous or something, either that or you secretly want to fcuk him in the @rse
> 
> No need for a long ass reply back to me, I'll be bored to tears after reading theorist sentance


Haha yeah I'm jealous of an abuser of women.

If your gonna troll me and my posts fine but put some brain power to it unless your actually that pathetic that you let posts made on an Internet forum get to u haha?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Perhaps instead of "banter" PPl should be more concerned with the OP & his mental health


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

xpower said:


> Perhaps instead of "banter" PPl should be more concerned with the OP & his mental health


This x 100000000000


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

xpower said:


> Perhaps instead of "banter" PPl should be more concerned with the OP & his mental health


This forum don't work like that anymore mate.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Apologies to the op, sincerely hope hes ok, hoping him not being online is a sign hes headed out to get the help he needs

Harrison, no trolling involved, just saying it how i see it, will be my final word on you for this thread


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Apologies to the op, sincerely hope hes ok, hoping him not being online is a sign hes headed out to get the help he needs
> 
> Harrison, no trolling involved, just saying it how i see it, will be my final word on you for this thread


I'm all for banter mate if that's just what it is  . That's the end of thst ill see u in another heated discussion lol.

I agree with you tho I do hope the op is ok and got some help. I bet he has had a few pm's so hopefully he has took up something g to help him


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Bump. Anyone heard from op?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone know the op, bit worrying


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Yeh he has not been on since this thread hmm hope he is okay man and didn't do anything stupid


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


Deep


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Does anyone know the op, bit worrying


Well he's online.... So he's alive.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Stay safe OP srs.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Well he's online.... So he's alive.


Maybe he just didn't log off ? :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Maybe he just didn't log off ? :confused1:


Nah, he's been on and off. He's a good lad, but he has made similar threads before. He will be ok if he gets help


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, he's been on and off. He's a good lad, but he has made similar threads before. He will be ok if he gets help


In that case it would be good if he just popped his head in and said he was ok. Srs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Last activity Today 09:35 AM


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@finlay04


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Depression history and PED use what a bad mix.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Its heartbreaking that someone who appears on the surface, to be fit, healthy and with the cliched "Everything to live for" can experience such overwhelming thoughts.My mate is the same.Hes got everything.Sucess looks, yet has to endure the blackness every few months and locks himself away until it passes.

Few weeks back, I stopped in Costas.My mind was running on overdrive as I walked in.The usual trivial day to day business nonsense that tends to absorb so much of our day to day lives.As I waited for my coffee,I glanced to a table in the corner.A man was sitting there with whom I presume was his parents.He was in a wheelchair.This was due to the fact he had no legs.He had no arms to speak of either.It was clear from

his disability, he was a "Thalidomide Child" He was about the same age as me.As I glanced over, he caught my gaze.His eyes smiled and The corner of his lip raised.I winked back,as I exited Costas.

About the time I reached the door,I imagined how both our lives had been.

The day to day things that Ive taken for granted all these years that he had never experienced.I became tearful, and angry.Angry at myself for being consumed with petty trite, nonsense.That ultimately is of no consequence.

Sometimes, a fresh perspective, can do wonders.

keep battling whatever demons you have to OP.One day when your Grankids are bouncing up and down on your knees, youll be glad you did.

EB.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just to let everyone know im okay atm. Havent had a drink since early Sunday when I stopped myself. Doesnt sound like much but its a start. Thanks to all those for their support. I realise it wasnt the best place to reach out but when youre in a dark place logic kinda goes out the window.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

finlay04 said:


> Just to let everyone know im okay atm. Havent had a drink since early Sunday when I stopped myself. Doesnt sound like much but its a start. Thanks to all those for their support. I realise it wasnt the best place to reach out but when youre in a dark place logic kinda goes out the window.


As long as you're ok mate. Good job on the drinking front


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Its heartbreaking that someone who appears on the surface, to be fit, healthy and with the cliched "Everything to live for" can experience such overwhelming thoughts.My mate is the same.Hes got everything.Sucess looks, yet has to endure the blackness every few months and locks himself away until it passes.
> 
> Few weeks back, I stopped in Costas.My mind was running on overdrive as I walked in.The usual trivial day to day business nonsense that tends to absorb so much of our day to day lives.As I waited for my coffee,I glanced to a table in the corner.A man was sitting there with whom I presume was his parents.He was in a wheelchair.This was due to the fact he had no legs.He had no arms to speak of either.It was clear from
> 
> ...


this needs to be on a plaque and and hung in everyones hall ways.

Perspective is what people need sometimes.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Just to let everyone know im okay atm. Havent had a drink since early Sunday when I stopped myself. Doesnt sound like much but its a start. Thanks to all those for their support. I realise it wasnt the best place to reach out but when youre in a dark place logic kinda goes out the window.


Sometimes just getting things off your chest in a "slightly" judge free enviroment.

Glad your doing okay bro

Remember that there's lots of people you can talk to, samaratians (or however you spell it) are great guys and have helped me out in the past


----------



## Ugguy (Apr 5, 2015)

Be careful with posting these sorts of threads, unless your idea of fun is spending 12 hours in police cell. Moderators and site owners have been known to call the police after threads like this have been posted.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> Be careful with posting these sorts of threads, unless your idea of fun is spending 12 hours in police cell. Moderators and site owners have been known to call the police after threads like this have been posted.


Strong bump


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ugguy said:


> Be careful with posting these sorts of threads, unless your idea of fun is spending 12 hours in police cell. Moderators and site owners have been known to call the police after threads like this have been posted


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ugguy said:


> Be careful with posting these sorts of threads, unless your idea of fun is spending 12 hours in police cell. Moderators and site owners have been known to call the police after threads like this have been posted.


do you have any examples of this are are you just making stuff up?


----------



## Ugguy (Apr 5, 2015)

It happened to me two years ago when I was feeling suicidal. I posted about it on another website and two days later I had two cops outside my front door. Turns out the site owner had contacted the police and I was arrested and spent most of that day in a cell. Fortunately they let me go but had to live without any form of communication for five weeks while they searched my phone and computer (they even took my Wii and Wii U). One copper one day a week was searching my "devices" which is why it took so long. I had three panic attacks while in the cell because I am chronically claustrophobic. Ultimately all charges were dropped because they couldn't find any evidence whatsoever of what I was being accused of.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ugguy said:


> It happened to me two years ago when I was feeling suicidal. I posted about it on another website and two days later I had two cops outside my front door. Turns out the site owner had contacted the police and I was arrested and spent most of that day in a cell. Fortunately they let me go but had to live without any form of communication for five weeks while they searched my phone and computer (they even took my Wii and Wii U). One copper one day a week was searching my "devices" which is why it took so long. I had three panic attacks while in the cell because I am chronically claustrophobic. Ultimately all charges were dropped because they couldn't find any evidence whatsoever of what I was being accused of.


No disrespect intended mate but that doesnt sound very believable, cops dont have enough rescources to be babysitting someone who made a post about topping themselves on a bodybuilding forum.

What were you arrested for?

Are you sure you were not posting other things or sending dubious PMs?

The last line in your post indicates you were.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

You'll find the people who talk about doing it, rarely do it.

Its the quiet ones who suffer in silence that go through with it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I once knew an Ice cream man who topped himself................................................He was found covered in monkeys blood and 100s n 1000s :lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> It happened to me two years ago when I was feeling suicidal. I posted about it on another website and two days later I had two cops outside my front door. Turns out the site owner had contacted the police and I was arrested and spent most of that day in a cell. Fortunately they let me go but had to live without any form of communication for five weeks while they searched my phone and computer (they even took my Wii and Wii U). One copper one day a week was searching my "devices" which is why it took so long. I had three panic attacks while in the cell because I am chronically claustrophobic. Ultimately all charges were dropped because they couldn't find any evidence whatsoever of what I was being accused of.


Suicide isn't illegal?

What we're you arrested for?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Suicide isn't illegal? What we're you arrested for?


I sense he wont be back now his story has been exposed as bullshit.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ugguy said:


> It happened to me two years ago when I was feeling suicidal. I posted about it on another website and two days later I had two cops outside my front door. Turns out the site owner had contacted the police and I was arrested and spent most of that day in a cell. Fortunately they let me go but had to live without any form of communication for five weeks while they searched my phone and computer (they even took my Wii and Wii U). One copper one day a week was searching my "devices" which is why it took so long. I had three panic attacks while in the cell because I am chronically claustrophobic. Ultimately all charges were dropped because they couldn't find any evidence whatsoever of what I was being accused of.


Dis u bro?


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Ugguy said:


> It happened to me two years ago when I was feeling suicidal. I posted about it on another website and two days later I had two cops outside my front door. Turns out the site owner had contacted the police and I was arrested and spent most of that day in a cell. Fortunately they let me go but had to live without any form of communication for five weeks while they searched my phone and computer (they even took my Wii and Wii U). One copper one day a week was searching my "devices" which is why it took so long. I had three panic attacks while in the cell because I am chronically claustrophobic. Ultimately all charges were dropped because they couldn't find any evidence whatsoever of what I was being accused of.


bullshit


----------



## Ugguy (Apr 5, 2015)

You really don't believe me? I wish you could talk to my parents, they're the ones who had to pick me up from the police station in the middle of the night. And they hate being called out that late.

I was arrested because somehow they (the cops) got it into their heads that I was making someone else do the same thing. Which I wasn't and never would. Hence that's why the charges were dropped. Yet when I was released I was then told that I was detained because there was nowhere else to put me.

And thanks for the Rolf Harris post, I'll have you know I'm not a children sort of person and totally avoid them where I can (apart from when my niece comes to visit me with my parents) and I can say unequivocally I have no eyes for that sort of thing.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ugguy said:


> *You really don't believe me? I wish you could talk to my parents, they're the ones who had to pick me up from the police station in the middle of the night. And they hate being called out that late.*


The irony in that one paragraph! Perhaps use them as your motivation fella?


----------



## Ugguy (Apr 5, 2015)

I know right? Also I've been unemployed for five years, I'm gay (but don't take it up the ass so don't even start on that), never had a proper partner, haven't had a proper full time job since 2003, I stay indoors all day because I feel ugly and grotesque, don't have any friends, my family hates me coz I have to ask them for money, and I don't speak to anyone except my job centre adviser who looks at me like trash. So the hate filled posts don't effect me whatsoever.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ugguy said:


> I know right? Also I've been unemployed for five years, *I'm gay (but don't take it up the ass so don't even start on that)*, never had a proper partner, haven't had a proper full time job since 2003, I stay indoors all day because I feel ugly and grotesque, don't have any friends, my family hates me coz I have to ask them for money, and I don't speak to anyone except my job centre adviser who looks at me like trash. *So the hate filled posts don't effect me whatsoever.*


You are not a real gay.

I haven't even started yet.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> I know right? Also I've been unemployed for five years, I'm gay (but don't take it up the ass so don't even start on that), never had a proper partner, haven't had a proper full time job since 2003, I stay indoors all day because I feel ugly and grotesque, don't have any friends, my family hates me coz I have to ask them for money, and I don't speak to anyone except my job centre adviser who looks at me like trash. So the hate filled posts don't effect me whatsoever.


right made me chuckle


----------



## HornyGoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Read 'The Power of Now' by Eckhart Tolle.

That will help change your perspective and maybe even your life.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> I know right? Also I've been unemployed for five years, I'm gay (but don't take it up the ass so don't even start on that), never had a proper partner, haven't had a proper full time job since 2003, I stay indoors all day because I feel ugly and grotesque, don't have any friends, my family hates me coz I have to ask them for money, and I don't speak to anyone except my job centre adviser who looks at me like trash. So the hate filled posts don't effect me whatsoever.


Are you for real?? That's the saddest story I've ever read on here lol.

How you gay if don't take it in the ar$e anyway, you just like sucking c0ck and sodomising?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Ugguy said:


> I know right? Also I've been unemployed for five years, I'm gay (but don't take it up the ass so don't even start on that), never had a proper partner, haven't had a proper full time job since 2003, I stay indoors all day because I feel ugly and grotesque, don't have any friends, my family hates me coz I have to ask them for money, and I don't speak to anyone except my job centre adviser who looks at me like trash. So the hate filled posts don't effect me whatsoever.


lol we're living the same life mate.


----------

